# trailer setup



## Ryan Swiontek (Aug 13, 2009)

6 x 10 hual mark i herculined the floor and varnished the walls, has 48 ghg full budies on the wall, when fully loaded i have 72 ghg full bodies, 5 dozen ghg shells, 4 lay outs and a few other misc. objects. and this was also my test run to see if i could get a pic to up load to this sit.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Looks nice, how did you hang the decoys


----------



## Ryan Swiontek (Aug 13, 2009)

i just hung them from some plan old hooks i picked up a fleet farm, they are red and rubber coated, only thing is the decoys dont stay on them very well when pulled across a lowed feild, still need to figure out a way to strap em in


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

your decoys must have a hole in the bottom? my lessers are built that way, but all the others are not. Thanks


----------

